# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Wasserfestes griffiges Tape

## kiki68

Moin zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem wasserfesten Tape.
Bei meiner Gabel hat sich an einigen Stellen der Belag gelst und ist inzwischen ab.
Habe keine Lust auf einen neuen Belag und mchte auch mit keinen neuen Belag flicken.
Also wer hat Erfahrung mit einfachem Tape(Tennis oder Radsporttape?).
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## KIV

Geht es wirklich um Stellen im Griffbereich? Bei den meisten Macken wrde es mE schon reichen, wenn man die losen Stcke wieder anklebt oder sauber wegschneidet.
Ich habe auch mal eine Stelle mit Neo-Rez Neoprenkleber aufgefllt, das hlt immer noch.

Griffband vom Tennis knnte gehen, aber klebt das denn auch vollflchig oder nur ein Mittelstreifen wie bei Lenkerband?

EDITh war gerade nebenan im Sportgeschft: Es gibt richtiges Griffband fr Tennisschlger, das ist dann aber auch gedmpft und im mittleren Bereich recht dick mit dnnen Rndern. Das ist dann im Prinzip dasselbe wie Lenkerband.
Ich habe gerade ein Pckche "Wilson Overgrip" gekauft. Das ist sehr dnn und fhlt sich gut an. Allerdings mu man das dann ggf. noch festkleben, z.B. mit Pattex oder vllt auch mit Neoprenkleber...

----------


## kiki68

...an Lenkerband bzw Tennisschlgerband hatte ich ja auch gedacht,die Frage ist nur wie wasserfest es ist.
Wenn es ein halbes Jahr hlt ist es ja OK,wre nur bld es nach jeder Session zu erneuern.
Werde es wohl mal einfach ausprobieren.
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## Nevarin

also falls du griffband vom tennis verwenden willst rate ich dir zu einem BASISGRIP. kaufe keine overgrips, die haben keinen kleber und werden nur an einer kleinen 1mm flche unten an den griff geklebt, gewickelt und oben kommt dann ein kleines klebeband dran. frs surfen vllig ungeeignet.
basisbnder kleben echt gut, ob die jetzt wasserfest sind weiss ich nicht. du wirst aber einen riesen unterschied zwischen deiner gabel und dem band sehen, falls du nicht die ganze gabel damit berziehen mchtest. falls du es ausprobieren mchtest kann ich dir nur empfehlen basisbnder von der marke pros pro zu kaufen. die sind recht gnstig. die markenbnder sind kaum besser und kosten teils das dreifache. zum probieren sicher ok. 

wrde eher zum vorschlag tendieren die reste sauber abzuschneiden und wieder dranzukleben, falls nur kleine teile fehlen. falls du wirklich riesen lcher hast, wrde ich vllt einfach mal gucken ob du nicht jemanden findest der dir die gabel wirklich neu beklebt.

----------


## wellenkasper

Hab mal gelesen, dass Tape fr die Eishockeyschlger geeignet sein soll.
Schreib mal wenn du es getestet hast!

Holger

----------


## aquarius

Lieber Gunnar, lieber Holger.
Meine Gabeln sehen ja noch gut aus. Aber wenn sie aussehen wrden wie eure, dann wrde ich einen komplett neuen Belag draufmachen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiT0JzWXq58
Gru Jens

----------


## kiki68

...habe mir nun Radsporttape Raceribbon Handelbar Tape besorgt,vom Material auf jeden Fall schon mal richtig.
Werde aber mit Patex arbeiten mssen.
Wenn die Tage denn kein Wind ist werde ich dann mal ran an die Klebesession.
Ein neuer Belag kommt nicht in Frage,die Gabel wurde ja schon vom Fachmann mit Originalbelag neu beklebt.
Auerdem gibt es wohl in SH keinen der es macht und alles Andere mit Verschicken und so ist mir zu teuer.
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## Dragonh3art

Hi, ich ban zwar nur ein Anfnger aber ich habe in der Bucht ein Repset fr Gabelbume das soll schon der passend zusammen geschnittene Belag sein. Ich wei nur nicht ob ich so einen Link hier Posten darf.

MfG
Dragonh3art

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Ein neuer Belag kommt nicht in Frage,die Gabel wurde ja schon vom Fachmann mit Originalbelag neu beklebt.
> Auerdem gibt es wohl in SH keinen der es macht und alles Andere mit Verschicken und so ist mir zu teuer.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Frher haben Belge viele Jahre gehalten und weniger handschonend waren die auch nicht.
Heute zerfallen manche Belge schon fast vom Anschauen.
Meiner Meinung ist es Absicht der Hersteller, dass die Belge so labil sind.
Es handelt sich um eine gute Einnahmequelle mit der wahrscheinlich besten Rendite. 
Investitionskosten vielleicht 3-5 Euro. Bei MauiSails kosten neue Belge dann bis zu 150 €!
30 € wren fr mich noch nachvollziehbar, aber alles was darber liegt, halte ich fr Wucher.
Theoretisch bruchte man also ca. alle 2 Jahre neuen Belag zum Preis einer kompletten Alugabel.
Dazu kommen noch die Montagekosten, die ich auf min. 100 € schtze.

Habe schon viele Gabeln mit Tennis- oder Radlenkergrip im Griffbereich gesehen.
Es sieht zwar nicht schn aus, aber was spielt das schon fr eine Rolle?
Hauptsache es taugt und hlt!

Dunkerbeck fhrt oder fuhr mal mit Leukoplast-Tape auf der Gabel, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
Das trgt weniger auf, ist aber eher was fr Mnnerhnde.

Mit Noname-Grip fr 30 € wrde ich mir die ganze Arbeit nicht machen, aber dieser Preis sollte auch fr die Originalhersteller mglich sein.

----------


## kiki68

@Surf Maniac,
ich kann dir nur recht geben,die Preispolitik bei den Belgen ist eine Frechheit.
Habe das Gefhl,dass bei Carbongabeln der Belag noch empfindlicher ist als bei Alugabeln bzw hlt er dort etwas schlechter an der Gabel.
Bei meiner Gabel ist der Belag in mehreren Farben, soll ja toll aussehen,nur zwischen den Farbdesigns ist halt die Sollbruchstelle.
Ach so,habe sie jetzt mit dem Lenkerband beklebt,sieht nicht so dolle aus,bin mal gespannt wie lange das hlt.
Werde beim nchsten mal einfach wasserfestes Ducktape nehmen.
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## KIV

Ducktape finde ich nun wirklich berhaupt nicht griffig. Auerdem kannst Du es im gebogenen Bereich nur sehr schlecht wickeln - je nach Radius der Gabel. Bevor ich das Zeug benutze, wrde ich eher ganz ohne Belag fahren.
Leukotape kenne ich gut vom Handball. Das hlt sehr gut und ist in unterschiedlichen Breiten und Farben in jeder Apotheke kurzfristig verfgbar.

----------


## kiki68

Kurzer Bericht,
gestern die Gabel in Pelze getestet, es hlt anscheinend und greift sich auch gut.
Fazit fr kleinere Belagschden geht es,fr grere Flchen muss wohl doch ein Reparaturzet herhalten.
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## lordofchaos

Nimm einen Softgrip-Schrumpfschlauch.
Gibt es fr relativ wenig Kohle in 1m Lnge.
Ist auch nass noch gut griffig und lst sich nicht von der Gabel.
Einfach drber ziehen und schrumpfen. Wenn man ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen will einfach die Gabel an der Stelle einseitig mit Patex einschmieren.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/5...T-GRIP-ROT-1-M

----------


## aurum

leider im Moment ausverkauft in den Gren 36/18 und 45/22,5
auch bei Vlkner 
scheint aber ganz brauchbar zu sein

----------

